# Any thoughts on my form?



## Six#Shooter (Apr 2, 2021)

iCloud see link for slow motion shot video


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Six#Shooter said:


> iCloud see link for slow motion shot video












This.


----------



## Six#Shooter (Apr 2, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> View attachment 7390881
> 
> 
> This.


I can see that I’m slightly leaning back pointing my front hip, and I’m going to work on my bow hand rotating it more horizontally like the ball squeeze example


----------



## aaron1203 (May 26, 2015)

I would say to shorten your release neck if you can so you can wrap your finger around the trigger. This will get your knuckle under your ear, "shorten" your draw length, and probably help with your leaning back. Using the tip of your finger like you would on a rifle is a sure fire way to be a puncher.


----------



## Six#Shooter (Apr 2, 2021)

aaron1203 said:


> I would say to shorten your release neck if you can so you can wrap your finger around the trigger. This will get your knuckle under your ear, "shorten" your draw length, and probably help with your leaning back. Using the tip of your finger like you would on a rifle is a sure fire way to be a puncher.


I have shortened my release since this video new taken.


----------

